# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R3 - raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe(Ivakika, SUNCE) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-1 osoba  
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe

petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-2 osobe 
15-17-2 osobe 
17-20-5 osoba 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi(Ivakika)

nedjelja 27.02.:
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati(u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata)
(Ivakika)

----------


## Nika

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe(Ivakika, SUNCE) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe 

petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-2 osobe 
15-17-2 osobe 
17-20-5 osoba - nika, 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi(Ivakika, nika, 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati(u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(Ivakika, nika,

----------


## Kristina1

Ja mogu bilo koji dan osim 25.02. :D

----------


## Mukica

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe (Ivakika, SUNCE) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe  (Mukica)

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe 

petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-2 osobe 
15-17-2 osobe 
17-20-5 osoba (nika)

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (Ivakika, nika)

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(Ivakika, nika, Mukica)

----------


## mara

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe (Ivakika, SUNCE,Mara-ak me primate) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica) 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe 

petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba
12-15-2 osobe 
15-17-2 osobe 
17-20-5 osoba (nika) 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (Ivakika, nika,Mara) 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(Ivakika, nika, Mukica,Mara)

----------


## ivakika

super Mara, ti znas da bu prvo jutro bilo puno posla oko organizacije, pa si vise nego dobrodosla, a i nismo se dugo vidjele  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

evo cure sa Radnog su jutros bile jako brze:

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe(ivakika, SUNCE, mara, Teddy) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba (Renata, Casper) 
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica, Teddy od 19, Casper) 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda, mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba (Casper) 
17-20-3 osobe (Teddy od 19, Casper) 


petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Emily, Brunda) 
12-15-2 osobe (SUNCE, ivarica) 
15-17-2 osobe (Teddy, Casper) 
17-20-5 osoba (Nika, Casper) 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (ivakika, Teddy, Maja, Nika, Renata, Casper, Brunda) 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(ivakika, Maja, Teddy, Nika, Mukica, anchie76, Renata, Mija 32, Casper, ivarica, Brunda)

----------


## TeddyBearz

A vidi nje umjesto nickova stavila...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

ma tko bi jos to sve mjenjao-ja samo copy-paste  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## ivarica

ispravljeno   :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

Teddy hvala kaj si reagirala!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Ja cu isto moci, samo moram vidit kad tocno. Za rasprodaju sigurno, ali necu moci cijelo vrijeme.

Nego (mozda je ovo vec negdje napisano, ali tko ce trazit... :/ ): u danasnjem Jutarnjem pise da je rasprodaja u NEDJELJU (ali ne pise IDUCU). Ocito je bio nesporazum.

Jel netko urgirao u redakciji?

----------


## ivarica

je   :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

ajde cure ima jos slobodnih termina-trebamo pomoc!!

----------


## Mamita

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe(ivakika, SUNCE, mara, Teddy) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba (Renata, Casper) 
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica, Teddy od 19, Casper) 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda, mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba (Casper, Mamita od 1630) 
17-20-3 osobe (Teddy od 19, Casper, Mamita) 


petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Emily, Brunda) 
12-15-2 osobe (SUNCE, ivarica) 
15-17-2 osobe (Teddy, Casper, Mamita od 1630) 
17-20-5 osoba (Nika, Casper, Mamita) 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (ivakika, Teddy, Maja, Nika, Renata, Casper, Brunda) 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(ivakika, Maja, Teddy, Nika, Mukica, anchie76, Renata, Mija 32, Casper, ivarica, Brunda)

----------


## ivakika

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe(ivakika, SUNCE, mara, Teddy) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba (Renata, Casper) 
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica, Teddy od 19, Casper, apricot) 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda, mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba (Casper,Mamita od 16,30) 
17-20-3 osobe (Teddy od 19, Casper, Pituljica,Mamita) 


petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Emily, Brunda) 
12-15-2 osobe (SUNCE, ivarica) 
15-17-2 osobe (Teddy, Casper,Mamita od 16,30) 
17-20-5 osoba (Nika, Casper,Maja,Mamita) 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (ivakika, Teddy, Maja, Nika, Renata, Casper, Brunda, apricot, mara,) 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(ivakika, Maja, Teddy, Nika, Mukica, anchie76, Renata, Mija 32, Casper, ivarica, Brunda, apricot, mara, ankika

----------


## Lutonjica

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe(ivakika, SUNCE, mara, Teddy) 
12-15-1 osoba (Lutonjica ali samo do 14.00
15-17-1 osoba (Renata, Casper) 
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica, Teddy od 19, Casper, apricot) 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda, mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba (Casper,Mamita od 16,30) 
17-20-3 osobe (Teddy od 19, Casper, Pituljica,Mamita) 


petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Emily, Brunda) 
12-15-2 osobe (SUNCE, ivarica) 
15-17-2 osobe (Teddy, Casper,Mamita od 16,30) 
17-20-5 osoba (Nika, Casper,Maja,Mamita) 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (ivakika, Teddy, Maja, Nika, Renata, Casper, Brunda, apricot, mara,) 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(ivakika, Maja, Teddy, Nika, Mukica, anchie76, Renata, Mija 32, Casper, ivarica, Brunda, apricot, mara, ankika, Lutonjica

----------


## ivakika

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe(ivakika, SUNCE, mara, Teddy) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba (Renata, Casper, Marival) 
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica, Teddy od 19, Casper, apricot) 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda, mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba (Casper) 
17-20-3 osobe (Teddy od 19, Casper, Pituljica) 


petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Emily, Brunda) 
12-15-2 osobe (SUNCE, ivarica) 
15-17-2 osobe (Teddy, Casper) 
17-20-5 osoba (Nika, Casper,Maja, Marival od 19) 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (ivakika, Teddy, Maja, Nika, Renata, Casper, Brunda, apricot, mara,) 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(ivakika, Maja, Teddy, Nika, Mukica, anchie76, Renata, Mija 32, Casper, ivarica, Brunda, apricot, mara, ankika, Marival, SUNCE)

----------


## ivakika

Kristina1 jel moze 23. od 12-15?-mislim da cemo i ja i SUNCE taj dan produljiti, a mozda dodje i Casper pa neces biti sama

----------


## Kristina1

Sorry, tek sad vidim, može u srijedu od 12-15.

----------


## Kristina1

A mogu i u četvrtak i u nedjelju ujutro...

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe(ivakika, SUNCE, mara, Teddy) 
12-15-1 osoba (Kristina1)
15-17-1 osoba (Renata, Casper, Marival) 
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica, Teddy od 19, Casper, apricot) 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda, mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Kristina1)
15-17-1 osoba (Casper) 
17-20-3 osobe (Teddy od 19, Casper, Pituljica) 


petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Emily, Brunda) 
12-15-2 osobe (SUNCE, ivarica) 
15-17-2 osobe (Teddy, Casper) 
17-20-5 osoba (Nika, Casper,Maja, Marival od 19) 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (ivakika, Teddy, Maja, Nika, Renata, Casper, Brunda, apricot, mara,) 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(ivakika, Maja, Teddy, Nika, Mukica, anchie76, Renata, Mija 32, Casper, ivarica, Brunda, apricot, mara, ankika, Marival, SUNCE, Kristina1)

----------


## Mamita

gle nema me

----------


## Kristina1

Ivakika, je li tvoj popis točan? Uz Mamitu, u tvom nema ni Lutonjice :?

----------


## ivakika

joj cure, nije lako stalno se prebacivati sa jednog na drugi forum  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  -bas se ljutim na sebe-Mamita, Lutonjica, Kristina-sorry-nadam se da je sada dobro:

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe(ivakika, SUNCE, mara, Teddy) 
12-15-1 osoba (Lutonjica ali samo do 14.00,Kristina1) 
15-17-1 osoba (Renata, Casper) 
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica, Teddy od 19, Casper, apricot) 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda, mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Kristina1)
15-17-1 osoba (Casper,Mamita od 16,30) 
17-20-3 osobe (Teddy od 19, Casper, Pituljica,Mamita) 


petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Emily, Brunda) 
12-15-2 osobe (SUNCE, ivarica) 
15-17-2 osobe (Teddy, Casper,Mamita od 16,30) 
17-20-5 osoba (Nika, Casper,Maja,Mamita) 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (ivakika, Teddy, Maja, Nika, Renata, Casper, Brunda, apricot, mara,) 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata) 
(ivakika, Maja, Teddy, Nika, Mukica, anchie76, Renata, Mija 32, Casper, ivarica, Brunda, apricot, mara, ankika, Lutonjica,Kristina1

----------


## TeddyBearz

srijeda 23.02.:
9-12-2 osobe(ivakika, SUNCE, mara, Teddy)
12-15-1 osoba (Lutonjica ali samo do 14.00, Kristina1)
15-17-1 osoba (Renata, Casper)
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica, Teddy od 19, Casper, apricot)

cetvrtak 24.02.:
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda, mara)
12-15-1 osoba (Kristina1)
15-17-1 osoba (Casper, Mamita od 16,30)
17-20-3 osobe (Teddy od 19, Casper, Pituljica, Mamita)

petak 25.02.:
9-12-1 osoba (Emily, Brunda)
12-15-2 osobe (SUNCE, ivarica)
15-17-2 osobe (Teddy, Casper,Mamita od 16,30)
17-20-5 osoba (Nika, Casper, Maja, Mamita, Teddy)

subota 26.02.:
10-13-sto vise ljudi (ivakika, Teddy, Maja, Nika, Renata, Casper, Brunda, apricot, mara)

nedjelja 27.02.:
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata)
(ivakika, Maja, Teddy, Nika, Mukica, anchie76, Renata, Mija 32, Casper, ivarica, Brunda, apricot, mara, ankika, Lutonjica, Kristina1)

----------


## Mamita

ma dobro je ja ću biti tamo bez obzira, i u nedjelju svakako

----------


## ivakika

srijeda 23.02.: 
9-12-2 osobe (ivakika, SUNCE, mara, Teddy) 
12-15-1 osoba (Lutonjica ali samo do 14.00, Kristina1) 
15-17-1 osoba (Renata, Casper, marival) 
17-20-3 osobe (Mukica, Teddy od 19, Casper, apricot) 

cetvrtak 24.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda, mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
15-17-1 osoba (Casper, Mamita od 16,30) 
17-20-3 osobe (Teddy od 19, Casper, Pituljica, Mamita) 

petak 25.02.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Emily, Brunda) 
12-15-2 osobe (SUNCE, ivarica) 
15-17-2 osobe (Teddy, Casper, Mamita od 16,30) 
17-20-5 osoba (Nika, Casper, Maja, marival, Mamita, Teddy) 

subota 26.02.: 
10-13-sto vise ljudi (ivakika, Teddy, Maja, Nika, Renata, Casper, Brunda, apricot, mara, pace) 

nedjelja 27.02.: 
8-16, s napomenom da ne morate biti cijelo vrijeme, ali najvise osoba trebamo od 8-9 i 13-15 sati (u to vrijeme bi nam dobro dosao i koji tata- od 8-9- Marko-by InesMB) 
(ivakika, Maja, Teddy, Nika, Mukica, anchie76, Renata, Mija 32, Casper, ivarica, Brunda, apricot, mara, ankika, marival, Lutonjica, Kristina1, SUNCE, Fidji, pace, Davorka(8-12),Mamita)

----------


## Mamaitata

Helou. Ovdje tata   :Smile:   Ja cu se potruditi doci u 8:00. Problem je u tome sto je mama jos dosta slaba a rana od epiziotomije jos boli pa tata voli biti pri ruci kada krene akcija, a akcija je obicno ujutro. E sad, ako mi Nika dozvoli da zbrisem oko 8, stizem jer stanujem blizu, ali ako krene plakanje i potreba za nosanjem, prematanjem, prebacivanjem iz spavace sobe u dnevni boravak.... morat cu tome dati prioritet  :/ 

Nisam bas konkretan   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

Kad god da dođeš - nećeš se baciti  :Wink:  
Hvala!

----------


## larmama

I ja bi malo dežurala  :D . Mogu u subotu ili nedjelju, ne znam kada je potrebnije ?

----------


## apricot

larmama, super!
Ako možeš, bolje bi bilo u nedjelju, i to, ako je ikako moguće u udarnim terminima (8-11 ili 13-16), ali svakako ćeš nam biti od velike pomoći, kad god dođeš!

----------


## larmama

Može onda u nedelju, neka MM kuha ručak. Da li sam dovoljno kvalificirana   :Grin:  , što bi trebala raditi ?

----------


## apricot

Šetat ćeš oko štendera i stolova s robom, smješkati se, odgovarati na razna pitanja, slagati odjeću koju bi netko mogao razbacati, prepoznavat ćeš cure s Foruma  :Laughing:  
Naravno da si kvalificirana  :Wink:

----------


## jadro

ja bih vas samo sve htjela pozdraviti   :D i ispricati se sto se nisam javila za dezurstvo, ali cekala sam rezultat bete, pa sam poludila od srece, pa sam otisla doma   :Rolling Eyes:  

prosli put mi je bilo lijepo, upoznala sam nekoliko cura i osjecala sam se  8) i korisno (ono volontiram, yess) tako da to preporucujem svakoj curi koja ima vremena (kao ja Bogu fala   :Grin:  )

jos jednom POZDRAV i uspjesnu rasprodaju vam od   :Heart:   zelim

----------


## ivakika

Jadro velika pusa i bas sam danas cula da imas lijepu vijest i zelim ti puno srece  :Love:   i da na zimskoj rasprodaji kupujes za svoju bebu  :Heart:

----------

